# My goat is pregnant



## Silvery_moontears (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi, so I need advice. I got my Nigerian goat in March and have been wondering if she is pregnant for about a month. Well I had decided that she was just getting fat because when I tried to feel the babies a month ago I felt nothing. Well today, she is looking particularly pregnant so I got her on the milk stand and started feeling her sides. There is definately baby movement. I got kicked and felt rolling around. I am really concerned because when I thought she was just fat I stopped giving er grain so she has been forage only for the past month. Also my landlord sprayed round up and all the goats got out and started munching on leaves. I'm not sure if she did or not but I wouldn't be surprised. So now here are y questions

When will she deliver if I can feel the babies moving around?

Should I spray her down every day like I do my chickens since we are having a heat wave

Will her babies be deformed or dead when they. Come out because of the round up.

Will there be issues because I stopped giving her grain? 

She will be getting grain from now on. I had no idea until recently that she even had a chance of getting pregnant. I'm kinda freaking out here, this is my first year with goats and we have never had babies.

Please all advice is needed and appreciated


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No idea on delivery time.

No issues that she didn't get grain.

Kids should probably be fine but it would probably depend on how much roundup she ingested. So no guarantees on that.


----------



## Silvery_moontears (Apr 25, 2014)

This is her. Dunno if anyone can tell when she is due but figured I'd give it a try

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

omg shes huge compared to the pregnant goat I got in march and I don't know she is due either..it's a waiting game but yours is a lot bigger.. Lucky is only having one baby though, your" s look like more than two!!


----------



## Silvery_moontears (Apr 25, 2014)

She had quads her first year and triplets the second year from what the lady I bought her from said. She also had babies in late December 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

